# Craig Dunain Hospital (Northern Counties District Asylum)



## lost (Oct 1, 2005)

Description (cont'd): Grand Victorian 2-3 storey asylum by Laurie and Matthews extending to 45 bays with two water towers, and two taller decorative towers in red Tarradale sandstone with many outbuildings including the modern 1963 chapel, laundry, main hall (now being demolished), mortuary (now rubble)

Size (extra): Small by UK asylum standards, but housed 2000 patients from all over the Highlands at its peak

Hazards: 24-hour security inside main asylum building, some dodgy floors and ceilings, rabid escaped rottweilers, disorientating once inside building

Status: Awaiting conversion into apartments

Recommended?: Yes

Link: http://www.buildingsatrisk.org.uk/view.asp?SCT+Ref+No=1358

Craig Dunain is pretty stripped out but still a very interesting building worth an exploration or several (still haven't explored the isolation cells, tunnels or about 3 quarters more of the building)


----------

